# Breadman bread machine recipe



## buckytom

darn, this didn't come out too well. it erased all of my columns. i'll see if i can correct it later...


hola otter,

here's the breadman bread machine recipes from the index cards that came with it. most recipes make 1 1/2 and 2 pound loaves.

1.) basic white/french bread - basic bread setting

1.5 lb loaf.................................2 lb loaf
***********************************************
1-1/8 cup warm water_________1-1/2 cup warm water
1-1/2 tbsp vegetable oil________2 tbsp vegetable oil
3 cups all purpose flour________4 cups all purpose flour
1-1/2 tsp salt________________1-1/2 tsp salt
2 tsp active dry yeast__________2-1/2 tsp active dry yeast

add all ingredients to bread pan in the order given



2.) two cheese bread - basic bread setting

1.5 lb loaf.....................................2 lb loaf
***************************************************
2/3 cup warm water_____________1 cup warm water
1 tbsp butter or veg. oil__________1-1/2 tbsp butter or veg oil
1 egg_________________________1 egg
2 tsp sugar or honey_____________1 tbsp sugar or honey
1/2 cup whole wheat flour_________3/4 cup whole wheat flour
2-1/2 cup bread flour_____________2-3/4 cup bread flour
1/4 cup dry milk_________________1/3 cup dry milk
1 cup grated cheddar (3 oz)________1-1/3 cup grated cheddar (4 oz)
3 tbsp grated parmesan (1/2 oz)____1/4 cup grated parmesan (3/4 oz)
2 tsp sesame seeds_______________1 tbsp sesame seeds
1 tsp salt________________________1 tsp salt
1-1/2 tsp dry yeast_______________2 tsp dry yeast

add all ingredients to the bread pan in the order given



3.) light whole wheat bread - basic bread setting

1.5 lb loaf.......................................2 lb loaf
******************** ***********************
1-1/4 cup warm water____________1-1/2 cup warm water
1 tbsp veg oil___________________1 tbsp veg oil
2 tbsp honey___________________3 tbsp honey
3/4 cup whole wheat flour_________1 cup whole wheat flour
3/4 cup whole wheat pastry flour___1-1/4 cup whole wheat pastry flour
1 cup bread flour________________1-1/4 cup bread flour
1/4 cup gluten__________________1/3 cup gluten
1/2 tsp salt_____________________1/2 tsp salt
1-1/2 tsp dry yeast_______________2 tsp dry yeast

add all ingredients to bread oan in the order given



4.) light caraway rye bread - basic bread setting

1.5 lb loaf........................................2 lb loaf
*****************************************************
1 cup warm water_________________1-1/3 cup warm water
1-1/2 tbsp veg oil_________________2 tbsp veg oil
1 egg___________________________1 egg
1-1/2 tsp sugar___________________2 tsp sugar
1 cup rye flour____________________1-1/2 cup rye flour
2 cups white bread flour____________3 cups white bread flour
3 tbsp gluten_____________________1/4 cup gluten
1 tbsp caraway seeds______________1+ tbsp caraway seeds
1 tsp salt________________________1-1/2 tsp salt
1-1/2 tsp dry yeast________________2 tsp dry yeast

add all ingredients to bread pan in the order given



5.) honey banana whole wheat bread - basic bread setting

1.5 lb loaf..........................................2 lb loaf
********************************************************
1/2 cup warm water________________2/3 cup warm water
1 tbsp butter or veg oil______________1-1/2 tbsp butter or veg oil
3 tbsp honey______________________1/4 cup honey
1 egg____________________________1 egg
1/2 tsp vanilla_____________________1/2 tsp vanilla
1 cup whole wheat flour_____________1-1/2 cup whole wheat flour
1-1/4 cup bread flour_______________1-1/2 cup bread flour
1 small banana sliced_______________1 banana sliced
1-1/2 tsp poppy seeds______________2 tsp poppy seeds
1/2 tsp salt_______________________1 tsp salt
1-1/2 tsp dry yeast_________________2 tsp dry yeast

add all ingredients to bread pan in the order given



6.) whole wheat zucchini herb bread - basic bread setting

note: the zucchini blends into the dough, providing half the moisture and subtle flavor. the bread is so light that a 1.5 lb recipe will be the size of a 2 lb loaf.

1 lb loaf...........................................1.5 lb loaf
********************************************************
1/2 cup warm water______________3/4 cup warm water
2 tsp honey_____________________1 tbsp honet
1 tbsp veg oil___________________1-1/2 tbsp veg oil
3/4 cup shredded zucchini (3 oz)___1 cup shredded zucchini (4 oz)
3/4 cup whole wheat flour_________1 cup whole wheat flour
2 cups bread flour_______________2-1/2 cups bread flour
1/2 tsp dried basil or rosemary_____1/2 tsp dried basil or rosemary
2 tsp sesame seeds______________1 tbsp sesame seeds
1 tsp salt_______________________1 tsp salt
1-1/2 tsp dry yeast_______________2 tsp dry yeast

add all ingredients to bread pan in the order given



7.) anadama oatmeal bread - basic bread setting

1.5 lb loaf 2 lb loaf
*********************** ************************
1/4 cup oatmeal_____________ 1/3 cup oatmeal
1/8 cup cornmeal_____________3 tbsp cornmeal
1-1/8 cup boiling water________1-1/2 cup boiling water
2 tbsp butter or veg oil________3 tbsp butter or veg oil
2 tbsp molasses______________3 tbsp molasses
1 cup whole wheat flour_______1-1/4 cup whole wheat flour
2 cups bread flour____________2-1/2 cups bread flour
1/4 cup dry milk_____________ 1/3 cup dry milk
2 tbsp gluten________________3 tbsp gluten
1-1/2 tsp salt_______________2 tsp salt
1-1/2 tsp dry yeast 2 tsp dry yeast

add oatmeal and cornmeal to heat proof bowl, pour in boiling water, stirring to prevent lumps.

let mixture cool for 10 minutes. stir, pour into bread pan, then add the rest of the ingredients in the order given.



8.) seven grain bread - basic bread setting (sorry alix, only 7)

1.5 lb loaf 2 lb loaf
********************* ***********************
1-1/8 cup warm water______1-1/2 cup warm water
1-1/2 tbsp veg oil__________2 tbsp veg oil
2 tsp honey_______________1 tbsp honey
1-1/2 cup whole wheat flour__2 cups whole wheat flour
1/4 cup brown rice flour_____1/3 cup brown rice flour
1/4 cup spelt flour__________1/3 cup spelt flour
1/4 cup buckwheat flour_____1/3 cup buckwheat flour
1/4 cup rye flour___________1/3 cup rye flour
1/4 cup oatmeal____________1/3 cup oatmeal
1/8 cup cornmeal___________1/4 cup cornmeal
1/4 cup gluten______________1/3 cup gluten
1 tsp salt 1 tsp salt
1-1/2 tsp dry yeast 2 tsp dry yeast

add all ingredients to bread pan in the order given



9.) yogurt whole wheat bread - basic bread setting

1.5 lb loaf 2 lb loaf
************************ ************************
3/4 cup plain non-fat yogurt____1 cup plain non-fat yogurt
1/4 cup warm water___________1/2 cup warm water
1 tbsp veg oil_________________1-1/2 tbsp veg oil
1-1/2 tbsp maple syrup_________2 tbsp maple syrup
1-1/8 cup whole wheat flour_____1-1/2 cup whole wheat flour
1-2/3 cup bread flour___________2-1/4 cup bread flour
1-1/2 tbsp wheat germ_________2 tbsp wheat germ
1 tsp salt____________________1 tsp salt
1-1/2 tsp dry yeast____________2 tsp dry yeast

add all ingredients to bread pan in the order given.




otter, i have the book at home if there are any specific recipes you are looking for. hope this helps...


----------



## Otter

Wow! Thanks for all the work, I greatly appreciate it!


----------

